# USMB Celebrities



## Dante (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## midcan5 (Apr 17, 2010)

I hope that vehicle is American made!  LOL


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like it's a Hummer....aren't they AMERICAN MADE?


----------



## editec (Apr 17, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> Looks like it's a Hummer....aren't they AMERICAN MADE?


 
Nope.

| June 2, 2009 | Staff 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/~mozilla/ 

General Motors (GMGMQ Quote) has settled on a Chinese buyer for its Hummer brand, according to CNBC. The *Sichuan Tengzhong Heavy Industrial Machinery Co*., in Chengdu, is the buyer, reported CNBC.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 17, 2010)

Dante said:


>


 
Was that picture taken during an earthquake?


----------



## Dante (Apr 17, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



bingo. 

who knows. could have been all that rockin' and rollin' from the rev-ing of engines


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> I hope that vehicle is American made!  LOL



American made doesn't mean shit anymore. ever since Ronald Reagan and the conservatives killed the American working class protections, we've had illegal immigrant workers making things 'made in the USA'


----------



## elvis (Apr 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that vehicle is American made!  LOL
> ...



Reagan was more protectionist than the Bushes or Clinton.


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2010)

elvis said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



killing the unions was the first step. after the unions were killed,w hat else was there to do? 

Reagan was funded by California biz and big biz who were the greatest beneficiaries of the illegal labor that replaced union workers...Americans --  middle class blue collar Americans.


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 19, 2010)

editec said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it's a Hummer....aren't they AMERICAN MADE?
> ...



Dayam!   

EVERYTHING is made in China these days.  Wow!


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



Thank you Ronald Reagan and conservatives who pushed destroying American unions.


----------



## GWV5903 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that vehicle is American made!  LOL
> ...



You must be a Union slug....

FYI the Chinese deal for Hummer is dead....


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



Unions made America great.


----------



## GWV5903 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Really? Let's take Michigan as an example, wait a minute, there is nothing left to take.....


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 19, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> Really? Let's take Michigan as an example, wait a minute, there is nothing left to take.



Yeah, it's all the unions' fault.....


----------



## GWV5903 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



One more thing, FREEDOM MADE AMERICA GREAT, unions had nothing to do with it.....

BTW we are loosing those freedoms daily.....


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



Unions made Michigan what it once was. What it became does not negate this. How Michigan became what it is can be laid at the foot of corruption and conservative economics and politics.


----------



## GWV5903 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Let's take Michigan as an example, wait a minute, there is nothing left to take.
> ...



  Glad your coming around, you know you have to start somewhere....


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...


name the freedoms we've lost.


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



Texas. Great educational and research industry state. How much of that is due to tax dollars?


----------



## GWV5903 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



God your stupid.....

You lose the argument and neg rep, are you still in the 4th or is it the 5th grade?


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



gawd, we're still in 7th grade? you complain about neg reps? Were you a school hall monitor---a rat---a pussy boy?

lose an argument? I didn't make a claim. I stated facts. there is a difference, facts cannot be disputed.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 19, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Let's take Michigan as an example, wait a minute, there is nothing left to take.
> ...


Ever been to Michigan?  Ever lived there? The unions had and have a lot to do with that state's issues.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


A lot of it is due to public funds - the PUF.


----------



## GWV5903 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Yes it is.....

So you believe the Auto Industry didn't contribute tax revenue for Michigan? You need details, like the saying goes,_ "the devil is in the details_"


----------



## GWV5903 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...





Dante said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Delusional, brainwashed most definitely, facts? Now that's a strech.....

No complaint, you lose the war of words and neg rep, hell I won when you did it.....


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



I neg rep as   a PRINCIPLE, YOU FOOL. 

the rep has nothing to do with you and all to do with your idiocies.

the war of words? you actually think we were debating?  gawd, you're more pathetic than I could have ever imagined.
_
dismissed_


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



sure they do, sure they do...so you are selling vacuums now?


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



Tax dollars. Tax dollars from other states?



> The red state ripoff
> 
> Over at the Fourth Branch, they've got a nice map showing the states that receive more than a dollar back for every dollar they pay in taxes (which they've coded red), and the states that receive less than a dollar back for every dollar they pay in taxes (which they've coded blue). Just to repeat: Red states are getting a good deal, and blue states a bad one. Here's the map:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shogun (Apr 19, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2010)

Shogun said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Oh the irony! The irony.

ain't USMB fun?


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2010)

Dante said:


>



sweet. I was hoping the dick would do what I thought he would. Like I fucking care.


----------



## rdean (Apr 19, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



Which freedoms are we losing?


----------



## rdean (Apr 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I've felt this was true for a long time.  Nice to see it in a graphic.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Obviously not for Texas, according to your own post.  You are insane.

Idiot.


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2010)

Dante said:


>


----------



## GWV5903 (Apr 19, 2010)

rdean said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Are you kidding? 

Did the HC Bill extend your freedom to choose? No....

Did the HC Bill reward you for healthy living? No....

Did the HC Bill allow to choose a higher deductable? No....

Did the HC BIll allow you to keep your existing plan? No....

Did the HC Bill allow you to choose your doctor? No....

How many more do you need?


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



I still have the same coverage and the same Doctor. I have no fucking clue what you are ranting on about and I suspect, neither do you.

Freedom to choose? You mean like choose to have an abortion?


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



'Tis ironical that the poster taunts you about being in 4th or 5th grade, yet doesn't seem to know the difference between your and you're, or how to properly use them in a sentence.

That's at least 3rd grade language arts.   

I'd hit ya with some PosRep, but I have to spread some around first.  Sorry.


----------



## GWV5903 (Apr 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Pay close attention, these are freedoms you are losing: 

1. If you are young and healthy individual and want to pay for health insurance that reflects that status, youll now have to shoulder and pay for health insurance premiums that cover not only you but also for people who are unhealthy  the guy who smokes three packs a day, the guy who drinks a gallon of whiskey etc.

Thats because health insurance companies will no longer be able to underwrite on the basis of a persons health status.

2. If you are geared towards aesthetics and would want to go for cosmetic surgery, you will to pay an additional 5% tax on the cost of the procedure with the passage of this new Health Care Reform Bill.

3. As the new Health Care Reform Bill promises to benefit millions of poor American individuals, the rich and wealthy Americans get affected. Under this new Health Care Reform Bill, theres a 0.9% increase in Medicare payroll taxes for Americans who earn more than $200,000 annually individually and $250,000 for couples.

That amount will rise to a 3.8% tax if reconciliation passes. It will also apply to investment income, estates, and trusts.

4. To minimize costs, young and healthy American individuals before can decide not to avail health insurance and instead use their funds to start small business. However, with the passage of this new Health Care Reform Bill, if they decided not to avail it, they have to pay $750 annually.

5. Under this new Health Care Reform Bill, Americans must buy a health insurance policy that covers ambulatory patient services, emergency services, hospitalization, maternity and newborn care, mental health and substance use disorder services, including behavioral health treatment; prescription drugs; rehabilitative and habilitative services and devices; laboratory services; preventive and wellness services; chronic disease management; and pediatric services, including oral and vision care.

They no longer have the luxury to choose which particular coverage the policy covers for a less premium. What if youre a single guy without children? Still, your health insurance policy must have pediatric services coverage. What if youre a woman who cant have a baby? Still, your health insurance policy must have maternity services.

How could anybody NOT confuse this as a loss of freedoms.....


----------



## GWV5903 (Apr 20, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Hey Jenny, I know you're perfect, but who GAF!!!


----------



## Shogun (Apr 20, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




I'm sorry but it's not my map and I linked to where what you say is true. 

You say Obviously not for Texas. Obviously what? Did I say Texas was red on the map?


----------



## Dis (Apr 20, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



No matter how much you follow him around, and lick his feet, he probably still won't sleep with you...


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2010)

Dis said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Why not?


----------



## Dis (Apr 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



I always assumed you had an aversion to harpies with multiple personality disorders...

I could be wrong, tho.


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2010)

Dis said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



did Ravi lie to you?


----------



## sitarro (Apr 28, 2010)

Dante said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I guess you don't understand that the bullshit "Health Care" bill won't really kick in until that dickhead Barry is thrown out of office. The big push by the dimocrats to force this shit bill on us was a ruse, most of it doesn't begin to screw the health care industry and us till 2013-2014. Try to keep up with what is actually being done to our country.


----------

